# partially blind calf



## goatgirl (Jun 20, 2015)

We have a calf born three weeks ago we are certain is at least partially blind. She was the last calf born of about 9 Brahman calves over the last several months. All healthy uneventful births, calves coming along fine.  We happen to have the last two calves born four days apart to half sisters...raised together since birth...bred by the same bull.. (also father of 4 other calves) These mothers were fed the same...always had minerals and vetcare. No illnesses etc. Just so happens we've kept these last two mommas together with their 2 heifer calves the last 3 weeks. The calves are inseparable so cute I might add. In their own pasture.
So we noticed the last calf born looked a bit peculiar but nothing obviously out of place with her,  we thought she'd grown out of it but after examining her closely today realized she definitely has vision impairment and the other calf is noticeably more filled out than her. She is full of energy but doesn't blink when you put a finger to an eye...doesn't seem to notice you reaching for her until she feels you pet her etc. And appears to squint and hold her head high. I think the reason why she is slimmer than the other calf is because she can not see her mother unless she is actually next to her to nurse. She spends more time with the other momma because she won't leave the other calf. 
I don't know what has caused this but I'm fairly sure it is not due to a difficiency given the circumstances described above...also the eye appears to be normal. Eyelids look fine too. 
I will be moving them to a smaller pasture hoping she is able to find her momma so she will nurse more often. And will be getting her to the vet. 
Just inquiring if anyone has encountered this before.


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 22, 2015)

I've had several calves that were born blind.  They do just fine in our large pastures.  They often pair up with another calf and follow that one along wherever it goes.  They don't pose a problem until it's time to load them into a trailer or doing something that requires that they have to step up or down.  I kept one for a couple years and she even had a perfectly normal calf.  Like blind people, they usually compensate just fine and live nearly normal lives.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 23, 2015)

We bought a blind week old Angus heifer this spring. The place we bought her from thought she had been blind from birth. I started her on penicillin the day after we brought her home. A week later she had regained her sight completely. 

May not be your calf's issue, but might not hurt to try treating. Our vet said our calf got a gram-negative infection that settled in her eyes. 

She's 8 or 9 weeks old now and completely fine.


----------

